# Jacksonville Florida mudding



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Got off work and got a little ride in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where is this in jax? I live in saint augustine our crew always lookin for new places to ride


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

We have a couple places to ride in jax, but parking is tricky. Hastings is close to u and parking is great. Where u ride?


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hastings just about every weekend ,mud muckers, an scottsmoore 5a, always lookin for new places though!


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

We might hit hastings sat. This rain will make it fun.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Let me know if you do, I'm in.


----------

